# They're kidding....right?



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well they have him listed a Grey so they definitely don't know what they even have. his legs do look a little wonky and i can get VERY well trained horses for less than 9000, 900 would be more reasonable but still quite a bit high. or at least around here that is.


----------



## lovetojump (Jun 21, 2010)

:shock: wow, that's definitely over-priced scariness.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That horse is seriously over at the knee. 9000 is wayyyy to much.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They give absolutely no details. I wonder if they meant $900?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

wow those legs look terrible! poor guy! no way id pay that

VB


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow more like 900, maybe its a typo


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> wow more like 900, maybe its a typo


 
I sure hope it's a typo! 9,000 is wayyyy to much for that horse. It's legs definitely look awkward.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

0.o That is a blue roan, not a grey.

But I hope that they don't mean $9000. =/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet it's a typo. The horse is only 3 y/o and there's really no other info on him.

As far as someone paying $9,000 for color, I see it all the time. If it has spots and a lot of hair, regardless of its conformation, people seem to go blind and insane, and think paying that kind of money is a fantastic deal.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

his front legs look...bent.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That horse is a poster child for BACKYARD BREEDING FAIL.

I love how it's been changed to $8,000 and Red Roan for color. Still wrong.

Gidget - he has extreme "buck-knees" (or just called over at the knees). To the point where I'd be surprised if he ends up being useful for much of anything.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I'd be willing to bet it's a typo. The horse is only 3 y/o and there's really no other info on him.
> 
> As far as someone paying $9,000 for color, I see it all the time. If it has spots and a lot of hair, regardless of its conformation, people seem to go blind and insane, and think paying that kind of money is a fantastic deal.



:lol::lol::lol: Dont even get me started on that topic.


I really really REALLY hope that that is a typo, but if they changed it maybe not. Who would really think they are going to get 8000 for...THAT?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Ugh, that's ridiculous. I saw someone trying to get $4,000 for a lame horse that was underweight not trained and had a multitude of "special needs." It's insane!

In this economy no less. I can't imagine it's a typo of it changed from $9,000 to $8,000! At least they won't get any offers!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

That is absolutely ridiculous. So it wasn't a typo, eh? Poor horse.


I got a 1D fully trained, sound barrel horse for that price because the economy is so bad where I am.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry but I have to ask you _why_ this thread is even remotely necessary?
Are you buying the horse? No, I assume you're not.
Is it your horse? No, I assume it isn't.

Seriously, you can find 1000 of these type ads. Its not your horse so I don't understand how you feel it is your problem that they want $9000 for it? 
And I'm not attacking you, Lonestar, because I've seen this happen many times.
You wanna know about over at the knee? Post a picture of the horse. But why rip on people you have no concern for?

And how would you feel if someone posted a picture of your horse in this situation? Maybe these people think there's nothing wrong with asking $9000. It wouldn't be the first uneducated BYB seller or dealer.

Might I remind you of this? http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/please-only-request-critique-yourself-your-2758/


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kmacdougall said:


> I'm sorry but I have to ask you _why_ this thread is even remotely necessary?
> Are you buying the horse? No, I assume you're not.
> Is it your horse? No, I assume it isn't.


While threads like this one are somewhat harsh IMO, I think it's a good learning experience for those on this forum, who are new to horses, especially if they consider to buy one any soon.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I love how it's been changed to $8,000 and Red Roan for color. Still wrong.


I kept looking at the ad and reading the posts and looking at the ad and reading the posts and wondering why the posts ($9000 and grey) did not match the ad I was reading.


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

Well said, kmacdougall... this thread is about nothing more than trying to make oneself feel superior to the person with the horse for sale.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

ummm no. the horse is unbalanced and has something funky going on in the legs-not 9000 dolars worthy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $9 for that horse. Sure, his color is pretty but that's the only thing he has going for him. He is buck-kneed, his knees look swollen, he is extremely tied in on the front legs, and his pasterns are way too upright. He would never stay sound under even moderate work.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

There is nothing that would make me touch that poor horse.

And to those who are upset that this thread exists - please do not publicly criticize in such a manner. If you are offended by this thread - report it and let those in charge take care of it. All your comments do is create hard feelings...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe they accidentally put an extra zero on the price? 
Still, I wouldn't pay a dime for that horse. Maybe he'll get really lucky and some good Samaritan will take him and upgrade him.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Jessabel, that seems unlikely as the price was changed and they didn't take a 0 off when they changed it....probably thought since no one wanted him for that price maybe they would if he was 1k cheaper! Good golly. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

dee said:


> There is nothing that would make me touch that poor horse.
> 
> And to those who are upset that this thread exists - please do not publicly criticize in such a manner. If you are offended by this thread - report it and let those in charge take care of it. All your comments do is create hard feelings...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

dee said:


> There is nothing that would make me touch that poor horse.
> 
> And to those who are upset that this thread exists - please do not publicly criticize in such a manner. If you are offended by this thread - report it and let those in charge take care of it. All your comments do is create hard feelings...


I am not "offended" by this thread at all. It's not my horse so why would I care? Oh, because one of our rules is that you don't just outright post horse ads that don't concern you with the sole intention of criticizing the seller. How does this look to new members? Like we just get our kicks out of ripping on other people's horses. And I'm quite sure that I blatantly stated that I was NOT attacking Lonestar because this happens all the time. I think you should reread my post before you reply to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Considering it's likely a scam ad anyway, the point is moot. As was mentioned, it's a good learning experience for people on what to avoid.


----------



## paddlefoot (Jul 9, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> They give absolutely no details. I wonder if they meant $900?


Nope, its reduced to 8000 now. But wow...


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe someone should shoot an email to the owner asking WHY the horse is so expensive..?


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

This horse is severely camped under at the knee. Not only that, but he's ridiculously downhill. If we were judging his price based on conformation, he wouldn't exceed $1000, but, sometimes there's more. If he is of good blood, or he's related to a famous horse, that could be part of his price, and his color is also considerable too. I, personally, would NOT pay $9000 if I was going to buy him. To be honest, I wouldn't buy him at all.


----------

